# I used to like the guy............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

..........and thought he was okay.

Now I know better. What a putz. :smt076

Liam Neeson Speaks Out On Guns: His Opinion May Surprise You


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just another babbling actor....... His opinion is just that, an opinion...... No biggie......

Take into account that he is not a natural born American from Ireland.........


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

He's right there with Piers Morgan! Typical Hollywood elite!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I still like his movies... he's entitled to his opinion, as warped as it is. I am a bit surprised by his opinion based on the recent body of work he's been involved in lately. His last few films have been great. 

I wonder how much his public opinion will effect his box office success in the future though.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Saw this the other day (was out of town all last week). It does come as a bit of a surprise but then again, I really am not all that surprised. Guess he is no different than others who come here and fail to leave their baggage on the shores of their former countries.

And the Founders turning over in their graves??? He hasn't a clue why the Second Amendment was deemed so essential to our liberties but all he needs to do is study history for a reason.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It has become a well known fact that the lion's share of artists, actors included, do not base their opinions on facts or principle, but rather on what is most popular at the time. Neeson is no different, I guess. It's sad to see, but not shocking. It is rather humorous how foreigners seem to think they know better how American's should live than we do. We all know they wouldn't even hear of an American lecturing them, but I guess they tend to believe that b/c the country the come from is older than America, it is also wiser. Again, not so.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Just another babbling actor....... His opinion is just that, an opinion...... No biggie......
> 
> Take into account that he is not a natural born American from Ireland.........


I say we go to Ireland and take it as our own.

I'm looking for some vacation property on the cheap.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ..........and thought he was okay.
> 
> Now I know better. What a putz. :smt076
> 
> Liam Neeson Speaks Out On Guns: His Opinion May Surprise You


At the risk of going out on a limb here (Ummm... prolly too late already) if you limit your "likes" to people who are pro-gun, it's going to be a long, boring winter... 

I assume you'll still watch his movies, though - or does his anti-gun-ness affect that,too? Not trying to be a jerk with that last question - actually genuinely curious. Is Ted Nugent the only "musician" worth listening to?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not a Nugent fan, but I won't stop watching Neeson movies. Perspective.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

From that article:


> Commenting on the Liam Neeson gun control remarks, the GunsSaveLives website added that "Just another Hollywood hypocrite I guess. Happy to make tens of millions on screen with a gun in his hands but then advocates for disarming normal folks."


On another note Paul Allen of Microsoft, another gun control advocate is upset that his purchase of a German "Panzer" tank is being held up. So much for waiting periods! What does anybody need a tank for? Nobody needs a tank those are weapons of war, you can't hunt with a tank. When the the 2nd Amendment was written I'm sure they didn't have tanks in mind, the 2nd Amendment only applies to muskets. I wonder who makes those arguments?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe they should ban all television violence that involves guns.
And then talk. Hypocrites.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> At the risk of going out on a limb here (Ummm... prolly too late already) if you limit your "likes" to people who are pro-gun, it's going to be a long, boring winter...
> 
> I assume you'll still watch his movies, though - or does his anti-gun-ness affect that,too? Not trying to be a jerk with that last question - actually genuinely curious. Is Ted Nugent the only "musician" worth listening to?


Sure, I'll still watch his movies, but I'll now think of him as a putz while I do. :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sail Design:
I only watch movies from the 30's and 40's. I also like the music from that era along with ass kickin' blues rock from the mid 60's to mid 70's, Canned Heat, The Doors, Eric Burdon & The Animals, Janice Joplin, Bob Dylan, Jethro Tull etc. along with Mississippi Delta blues that was the foundation of it. I also like Woodie Guthrie, hardly a conservative. If I stopped listening to many of them because of their political views I would indeed be very bored. I like Ted Nugent, but not too crazy about his music, it has no meaning, just loud.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> At the risk of going out on a limb here (Ummm... prolly too late already) if you limit your "likes" to people who are pro-gun, it's going to be a long, boring winter...
> 
> I assume you'll still watch his movies, though - or does his anti-gun-ness affect that,too? Not trying to be a jerk with that last question - actually genuinely curious. Is Ted Nugent the only "musician" worth listening to?


The post did not mention boycotting. 
We still listen to you, lol. :smt033


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd like to hear his comments on the increase in violence since the UK banned gun ownership! Of course, he's rich and has armed security at his disposal!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> Sail Design:
> I only watch movies from the 30's and 40's. I also like the music from that era along with ass kickin' blues rock from the mid 60's to mid 70's, Canned Heat, The Doors, Eric Burdon & The Animals, Janice Joplin, Bob Dylan, Jethro Tull etc. along with Mississippi Delta blues that was the foundation of it. I also like Woodie Guthrie, hardly a conservative. If I stopped listening to many of them because of their political views I would indeed be very bored. I like Ted Nugent, but not too crazy about his music, it has no meaning, just loud.


Good enough. Just askin'.... Some folks use an All-Or-Nothing approach to who they like and listen to. Personally, I couldn't give a rat's butt about people's beliefs/choices/etc. if I like their work. Sounds like you're on the same boat.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> The post did not mention boycotting.
> We still listen to you, lol. :smt033



Well, you've got to have SOMEONE to poke sticks at. Or was that my job here....?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

They have no problem using guns to get filthy rich. Then you have that Hollywood producer's son who went on a shooting rampage along with running people over with his car, I can't remember his name. He made a living making violent films. Who can forget politicians such as Leland Yee, state senator from California? Who was instrumental in enacting some of California's most oppressive gun laws. Yet gets caught by undercover agents trying to procure fully automatic weapons along with shoulder fired missiles to Chinese street gangs.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sail Design:


> Sounds like you're on the same boat.


Indeed we are. Did you design it?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> Sail Design:
> 
> Indeed we are. Did you design it?


Christ, I hope so! I trust MY designs....

This is one that I'm working on now, just a bathtub toy at present, though...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd like boats a lot more if there wasn't so damn much water involved.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'd like boats a lot more if there wasn't so damn much water involved.


I'll bet you'd like planes more if they didn't leave the ground, wouldn't you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I'll bet you'd like planes more if they didn't leave the ground, wouldn't you?


I've never tried to parachute out of a plane while it was still on the ground.

I'm thinking I'd have to open that chute pretty damn quick.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I've never tried to parachute out of a plane while it was still on the ground.
> 
> I'm thinking I'd have to open that chute pretty damn quick.


 Leave the thing behind.

I have a nephew who only likes planes to jump out of - hates flying, loves jumping... NO accounting for taste.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Christ, I hope so! I trust MY designs....
> 
> This is one that I'm working on now, just a bathtub toy at present, though...


So tell me: Where's the sail?

...Or are you gonna change your name to Putt-Putt Design? :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Christ, I hope so! I trust MY designs....
> 
> This is one that I'm working on now, just a bathtub toy at present, though...


Beautiful boat!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The guy behind the controls in the boat, appears to be a putz, and probably doesn't even like firearms. 

You could have at least found someone more manly.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sail Design:
Pretty cool! But it doesn't have a sail? I had a smaller version at one time, it was a 12 footer with a 50 h.p. Mercury outboard, the damn thing was fast as hell. That would look great on Lake Havasu or Lake Powell. Have you decided how to propel it? Maybe a couple of 427's or 454's. Jet or propeller? Have to agree with "paratrooper" about the man behind the wheel. Boat's are a lot of fun especially fast ones. You know what the word "BOAT" stands for? Bust Out Another Thousand. And I thought restoring cars was expensive.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Where's the mount for the 50 cal?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> The post did not mention boycotting. We still listen to you, lol. :smt033


Right, it did not mention boycotting.....

And, we do????


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So tell me: Where's the sail?
> 
> ...Or are you gonna change your name to Putt-Putt Design? :mrgreen:


A guy's got to have hobbies... And we prefer "stink-pots" as a description. 

That one is a blatant rip-off of a guy called Sonny Levi, who produced stuff like that in the 50's and 60's. Freakin' awesome boats, but the shaping is very subtle, so I thought I'd see if I could match it on the puter. so far so good


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Beautiful boat!


Thanks!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The guy behind the controls in the boat, appears to be a putz, and probably doesn't even like firearms.
> 
> You could have at least found someone more manly.


He's just a blow-up doll for the rendering...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> Sail Design:
> Pretty cool! But it doesn't have a sail? I had a smaller version at one time, it was a 12 footer with a 50 h.p. Mercury outboard, the damn thing was fast as hell. That would look great on Lake Havasu or Lake Powell. Have you decided how to propel it? Maybe a couple of 427's or 454's. Jet or propeller? Have to agree with "paratrooper" about the man behind the wheel. Boat's are a lot of fun especially fast ones. You know what the word "BOAT" stands for? Bust Out Another Thousand. And I thought restoring cars was expensive.


Propulsion for this is a pair of Ilmor 650's, through matching Ilmor Indy out-drive units (they build Indy-car engines as well, hence the name).

http://www.ilmor.com/en/marine/performance/INDY-stern-drive.aspx

Basically a pair of tuned Viper mills with a proprietary drive unit that out-performs Mercury's units every which way you can measure it.  I decided against the 750's so I could always go up if needed....

Boats are just holes in the water you have to fill up with money.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Where's the mount for the 50 cal?


Under the butterfly hatch in the foredeck.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I had the money, and was going to buy a boat, it would be one with torpedo tubes.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sail Design:
Cool lookin' engines! Being a "gearhead" I appreciate that. I doubt that it would fit in the boat I used to own, 50 h.p. in a 12 foot ski boat was plenty, even then I was pushing it. It had the same hull shape as your rendering! I was 12 years old at the time, got the boat and motor real cheap, both needed work. I'd help people out at the boat club and they would give me left over paint and fiberglass cloth and resin to fix up the boat. I was able to take apart the magneto and dual "Tillotson" carburetors and get that big 4 cylinder "Mercury" outboard running. Gave it a rattle can restoration. That's how I got into mechanics. Had it for a few years until I hit a wave and flipped it! Had to be goin' over 50, or at least it seemed that way. Man, does that bring back memories. Not much use for one out here though except for Lake Havasu or Lake Powell, plus there's too many "partiers" on the water these days. Lake Havasu can get pretty crowded! Only went sailing once, the wind died down and we were drifting towards the rocks. The man who owned the boat was one panicked sailor! Shit, there's a lot to do on a sailboat! This guy was freakin' out, especially when his trawling motor wouldn't start.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...Only went sailing once, the wind died down and we were drifting towards the rocks. The man who owned the boat was one panicked sailor!...This guy was freakin' out...[because]...his trawling motor wouldn't start.


...Well, _drifting_ onto a lee shore is probably better than being _driven_ onto a lee shore by the wind.

The poor guy: Nobody had ever taught him about a sea anchor, and how to rig one quickly.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> The poor guy: Nobody had ever taught him about a sea anchor, and how to rig one quickly.


It's just like driving, a lot of people shouldn't drive. We had one guy tie his boat to the mooring from the stern. Guess what? The waves pounded against it and the damn thing sank. I don't know what it's like today but back then anyone could buy a boat and head out to sea.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> Steve M1911A1:
> 
> It's just like driving, a lot of people shouldn't drive. We had one guy tie his boat to the mooring from the stern. Guess what? The waves pounded against it and the damn thing sank. I don't know what it's like today but back then anyone could buy a boat and head out to sea.


Pretty much still can. Sad watching some of them....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sail Design:
I had my boat when I was 12, flipped it a couple of years later, I'm glad I had the common sense to have worn a life vest. Never got into a boat without one.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> Sail Design:
> I had my boat when I was 12, flipped it a couple of years later, I'm glad I had the common sense to have worn a life vest. Never got into a boat without one.


I always have one - not always ON, but to hand. If it's a boat that could wallop me on the head, then the thing is on. Rowboats are different.


----------

